# Standard poodle breeders in/near SF bay area



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm a newbie to this forum and would like to find some reputable standard poodle breeders in and near San Francisco bay area. From a different forum, I was recommended Cabernet and Penndragon, but if you know of or had personal experience with other reputable breeders in the area (or whom to avoid), would you post here or PM me?

Would appreciate your help!
A


----------

